# Hintergrund, Bilder,... werden nicht angezeigt



## blumi91 (13. April 2005)

Hi!
Also ich hab mir mit Yahoo! Site Builder ne Hp erstellt und hab die dann aufn FTP geuppt.
So eigentlich  die ja nua jetz werden keine Symbole keine Designs keine Fotos angezeigt.
Halt alles das was die Site doch so schön macht.
Wennn ich das Prog schlieesse kommt auch imma die Frage ob ich das aufn Yahoo! Server uppen will dann muss ich mich jedoch einloggen wozu ich mich bei yahoo.de 
anmelden muss.Tjy und soweit ich das gesehn hab musss man da für nen Web Hosting account bezahlen oda?
BRAUCHE DRINGENDE HILFE!
Könnt ja mal schaun:
http://www.frag4life.de/walsumer/files/Homepage/index.html
PS:das frame .

BIG THX!
Gruß Blumi! ;-]


----------



## blumi91 (15. April 2005)

*Navigation Bar*

Hallo.
So das mit den Bildern hab ich den Griff bekommen, aber die Navigation Bar will immer wieder auf file://E:/.... zugreifen...die Site die er aufrufen soll liegt aba im netz und das kann ich nich ändern weil das Prog das nich zulässt.
soll ich mal ne Datei vom Ediotr aus posten?also die HTML Codes?
THX 
Gruß Blumi!


----------

